# Thinking about buying a Glock 21SF



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

tumbleweed Found a Glock 21 SF at a local cun shop for 450.00. I shoot CZ's and have the CZ75-SP01 and the P07 Duty both are great guns. but this will be my first .45 ACP and it feels good in the hands. any comments out thier.

PD Bill :smt1099


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

That's the only .45 ACP Glock I don't have in my collection but I have heard only good things about them.Down right great and accurate shooters is all I hear.I do own the 36 and the30 , and they 're great , I don't see why the 21 would be less than great also .Good luck and I'll bet you'll love it.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't think about it -buy it! The 21SF is really a great full-sized duty auto and a much needed improvement on Glock's ergos. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

*Sf 21*

:smt1099 well you right I did not think long I bought it. Nice gun can't wait to take it to the range. :smt1099

PD Bill


----------



## gilream (May 5, 2009)

Dumb Question: What does "SF" stand for?

and how about a picture?
thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

gilream said:


> Dumb Question: What does "SF" stand for?


From Wiki:
_
Beginning in 2007, Glock introduced several "short-frame" models designated by the suffix "SF". The short frame was originally designed to compete in the now canceled U.S. military's Joint Combat PistolBeretta M9. Glock's entry featured an optional ambidextrous magazine release and MIL-STD-1913 rail along with a reduction in the size of the grip front to rear, most pronounced at the base of the grip. The Glock 21SF is currently available in three versions: one with a Picatinny rail and ambidextrous magazine release and two with a Universal Glock rail available with or without the ambidextrous magazine release. Current 10 mm and .45-caliber Glock magazines are being made with ambidextrous magazine release cutouts at the front of the magazines. As of January 2009, the Glock 20, 21, 29, and 30 were offered in short-framed variations. These models incorporate 2.5 mm (.10 inch) reduction in trigger reach and full-sized pistols also feature a 4 mm (.16 inch) reduction in heel depth. This reduction in heel depth also corresponds to an overall reduction in length for those models._


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice reply Todd - I thought it was Slim Frame?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Nice reply Todd - I thought it was Slim Frame?


It very well could be. I had to Google it and just found the answer on Wiki, and they're not 100% accurate.


----------

